# Beginner question :)



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Hi all  I have always been interested in dog sports, and read quite a bit on Schutzhund. What is the best place to learn the differences of the titles, trials, and events? I attended the local club last weekend with Axel, and he did pretty good when they evaluated him. (He seems to REALLY enjoy the bite work). I've been tuning up his obedience this week... it had been a while since I worked him beyond everyday interacting  I did not buy him with the intention of doing this, but now that I live where there are resources, and he has shown me alot of things that lead me to believe he would enjoy this, I find myself ready to go for it. After being told he has alot of potential, and as well as he did at evaluation I'm ready to have some fun with him 
I want to learn more before I go again so I can ask intelligent questions instead of EVERY question in my unorganized head...LOL! I understand what Schutzhund itself entails, but what is IPO I-III, OBD I-III, TR I-III, BH, FH 1, IPO VO and AD.... and where is a good site to learn?
Thank you smart people!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

United Schutzhund Clubs of America - For the German Shepherd Dog Are you training w/ Tornado Alley?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

You sound just like I did when I first heard about Schutzhund. I started the same way with my dog, who honestly wasn't bred for it, and we have a great time! I'd look at this website. 

United Schutzhund Clubs of America - For the German Shepherd Dog

Everything is now being changed from Schutzhund to IPO. IPO, OBD, TR, BH, FH, and all the others are titles obtained when you compete. That website pretty much goes through all of it.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> United Schutzhund Clubs of America - For the German Shepherd Dog Are you training w/ Tornado Alley?


Yes, I liked them alot  I just want to organize my questions. Thank you!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd love to train w/ that group! Have a blast!!!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> You sound just like I did when I first heard about Schutzhund. I started the same way with my dog, who honestly wasn't bred for it, and we have a great time! I'd look at this website.
> 
> United Schutzhund Clubs of America - For the German Shepherd Dog
> 
> Everything is now being changed from Schutzhund to IPO. IPO, OBD, TR, BH, FH, and all the others are titles obtained when you compete. That website pretty much goes through all of it.


Cool, so they are changing from Sch I, II, II? interesting! Thank you guys much! I'll head over to that site now


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

OK, I am finding everything about "changes", is there somewhere I am missing where it actually explains the requirements for each title? I've looked at FAQs, and changes... I need a little more simplification. Is there a place I am missing that actually explains what each title entails? Sorry if I sound like an idiot, I want to not be an idiot, and learn all about it  Is there a beginner page somewhere?
It explains changes, but doesn't lay out what the actual requirements are... I didn't memorize the Sch. rules, and want to learn the new stuff the right way. I need to know what I am striving for to achieve it...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.fci.be/circulaires/55-2011-annex-en.pdf


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> http://www.fci.be/circulaires/55-2011-annex-en.pdf


Thanks! I'm readin that one in the mornin'! Looks long... LOL! G'nite! and thanks again!


----------

